# What up from Canada Eh!



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Just a quick shout out to say i have been reading a lot of your

threads and pretty knowledgeable **** being shared here i look forward to

learning and sharing my inputs and knowledge!

Cheers


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

pucetr said:


> Just a quick shout out to say i have been reading a lot of your
> 
> threads and pretty knowledgeable **** being shared here i look forward to
> 
> ...


Hey dude. Stick "aboot" eh.

Willkömen.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Welcome, where in Canada are you?

That is the one place I've been that I would certainly relocate to.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M! :thumbup1:


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Toronto, Ont

Cheers


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

pucetr said:


> Toronto, Ont
> 
> Cheers


Fantastic place


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with some beaver wrapped around your neck lol

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Show as your raccoon :lol:


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome! I hail from Sask ....left a long time ago though (mid 90s)


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Sask farm fields you can actually watch your dog runaway for 2 days LMFAO!

Cheers


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Wasup


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

pucetr said:


> Thanks guys!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Nathalia's physique is incredible! Good avi choice 

Welcome!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks boys i always said i would visit the UK some how LOL!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Alaska

Welcome


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome

I feel at the moment we are buddies, in time I hope we can be guys which will ultimately lead to friends.


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to UK-M dude


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Nathalia's physique is incredible! Good avi choice
> 
> Welcome!


So is the avi you or not?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So is the avi you or not?


Her avi is Nathalia melo.

Mine is me


----------

